# Halloween 2010



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Link to pictures below.
This year I am thrilled with how my haunt has turned out.hope you guys like the pictures.Videos as soon as I can upload.
http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=790


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice! Gonna be some scared Tot's at your house I bet.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great haunt love the stones, the lighting is great and some of your props look like real actors.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome looking haunt. Should provide more than enough screams.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice! Love the light scheme!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great set-up. Love the lighting and props.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice photos!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------

